#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

## mamali

Hi there,
You can simply install Caesar II 5.1 on Windows Vista and Seven 32bit with following procedure. Working 100% percent, tested by myself on Vista/7/7 installed on a virtual machine.
Do it step by step exactly as noted below and you'll be surprised how easy is that. If you already tried to install with no luck you'll have to uninstall whatever you installed and clean up your system32 folder from 795F1F82.hasp.

1- Download hdd32.exe from: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2- Run hdd32.exe.
3- Turn off your anti-virus program. 
4- Run CaesarII 5.1 setup to insrall the software. Select default values for installation. Select green for Key installation. DO NOT restart at the end.
5- Copy 795F1F82.hasp to Windows system32 folder.
6- Right-Click on LND Emulator, select run as administrator.
7- Click install just once and then close the application.


8- Restart your computer.

All done,
Enjoy Caesar II 5.1 on your Windows 7/Vista.See More: Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friend,

Thankyou very much for the procedure. Is the software available in forum...

Thank u in advance...

----------


## mamali

Dear Paldex,

You can still find live links in the forum. Let me know if you need help.

Best,
Mamali





> Dear Friend,
> 
> Thankyou very much for the procedure. Is the software available in forum...
> 
> Thank u in advance...

----------


## allada

Hi,
May I get Caesar 11 software

----------


## allada

can you please anybody help me

----------


## mamali

Caesar II 5.1 download links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mamali

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friend Mamali,

I downloaded the software from forum and my OS is Vista 32 bit. While installing the software i received a message that "Screen.txt" file cannot be installed, after i skipped the installation continued and every other process were completed. 

When i try to open the C2 file, it is not opening and displaying an error message as "Error opening file screen.txt" and 

again display the fatar error as 

"Error attempting to open the file screen.txt. The file must reside in the installation directory. Please check the status of the file and if necessary reload the program."

Please clarify...

----------


## mamali

Dear Paldex,

Go to your installation folder which can be "...:\Program Files\COADE\CAESAR II 5.10\", go to folder "System", find SCREEN.txt, copy that in your clipboard and then paste it in your installation folder (same address as above). You should be ok then.
If you have any problem please let me know.

Mamali





> Dear Friend Mamali,
> 
> I downloaded the software from forum and my OS is Vista 32 bit. While installing the software i received a message that "Screen.txt" file cannot be installed, after i skipped the installation continued and every other process were completed. 
> 
> When i try to open the C2 file, it is not opening and displaying an error message as "Error opening file screen.txt" and 
> 
> again display the fatar error as 
> 
> "Error attempting to open the file screen.txt. The file must reside in the installation directory. Please check the status of the file and if necessary reload the program."
> ...

----------


## geophysicien1

thank you my friend for this software

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear Mamali,
i also encounter with this problem.
i have follow your instruction.
open SCREEN.txt.
copy all contents and paste on new notepad.Rename as SCREEN.
copy and paste to the old SCREEN.txt in folder System.
is this the correct steps?
can anyone solve this problem because i still face this problem.
Thanks

----------


## mamali

Dear Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani,

You don't need to do that. That's not right. Do not open the SCREEN.txt!
1- Go to "...:\Program Files\COADE\CAESAR II 5.10\System\"
2- Right-click on SCREEN.txt select copy
3- Go to "...:\Program Files\COADE\CAESAR II 5.10\
4- Paste

You are done.

Mamali

----------


## vir3333tual

Hi Dear All,

I very much appreciate if anyone can help me to install the CII 5.1. 
I've Windows professional 64 bit and already installed the Windows XP mode/virtual PC 64 bit but am not able to get the CII running. I guess my v5.1 is bundled for 32 bit OS.

thanks in advance

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear Mamali,
Thanks. Good jobs.


Best regard=)See More: Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

----------


## pakcat

> Hi there,
> You can simply install Caesar II 5.1 on Windows Vista and Seven 32bit with following procedure. Working 100% percent, tested by myself on Vista/7/7 installed on a virtual machine.
> Do it step by step exactly as noted below and you'll be surprised how easy is that. If you already tried to install with no luck you'll have to uninstall whatever you installed and clean up your system32 folder from 795F1F82.hasp.
> 
> 1- Download hdd32.exe from: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mr mamali, can I use this procedure for windows 7 home premium 64 bit?

----------


## vir3333tual

"Hi Dear All,

I very much appreciate if anyone can help me to install the CII 5.1.
I've Windows professional 64 bit and already installed the Windows XP mode/virtual PC 64 bit but am not able to get the CII running. I guess my v5.1 is bundled for 32 bit OS.

thanks in advance"

I think that was not clear, I should have said; it's Windows *7* professional 64 bit. 
Your advice, on how to run CII v5.10 on Windows 7-64 bit, is appreciated.

----------


## NasA

Dear Mamali

we have problem with my installation

after we do above n run emulator

have problem n display  "opening hardlockfilter...................: eror 6

----------


## NasA

Dear Mamali,

Actualy my OS is win 7 utimate 32 bit

after we finish follow your instruction and run the emulator
on the monitor display opening hardlockfilter(location master of installer): error 6

please help me

thanks

----------


## mamali

Dear All,

As I said before, you can only run CII 5.1 on 32bit system.
I myself have installed and tested that and you should hve no problem doing same. For any problem, you may uninstall the software and clean up your system from Caesar and start all over again.

Mamali

----------


## chuckcc

> Hi there,
> You can simply install Caesar II 5.1 on Windows Vista and Seven 32bit with following procedure. Working 100% percent, tested by myself on Vista/7/7 installed on a virtual machine.
> Do it step by step exactly as noted below and you'll be surprised how easy is that. If you already tried to install with no luck you'll have to uninstall whatever you installed and clean up your system32 folder from 795F1F82.hasp.
> 
> 1- Download hdd32.exe from: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mamali,
Thanks for the installation procedure.
I have tried it and it work.

----------


## chuckcc

> Dear Mamali
> 
> we have problem with my installation
> 
> after we do above n run emulator
> 
> have problem n display  "opening hardlockfilter...................: eror 6



I got this before..
Uninstal emulator, then install again
hope it will work for you..

----------


## NasA

Dear All,

Ok Everything under control


Thanks All

----------


## apri_dianto@yahoo.com

Hi Buddy,

Anyone have link to download "PDMS to CAESAR II" please?

----------


## indimech

Hi
I have installed the program as per the instructions but when I start the program I get error message

"Error 7: HASP HL Key not found, or NetHL licenses all in use."

Any suggestions or advice how to fix that.

Thanks in advance...

----------


## baronwisanggeni

> Hi there,
> You can simply install Caesar II 5.1 on Windows Vista and Seven 32bit with following procedure. Working 100% percent, tested by myself on Vista/7/7 installed on a virtual machine.
> Do it step by step exactly as noted below and you'll be surprised how easy is that. If you already tried to install with no luck you'll have to uninstall whatever you installed and clean up your system32 folder from 795F1F82.hasp.
> 
> 1- Download hdd32.exe from: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just for 7 with 32 bits right?
how about 7 with 64 bits? have you found a solver ?
or other member have found a solver

----------


## houssy-85

Asselemou aleykom,
I have a microsoft Windows XP SP3 and i fail in the installation of CEASAR II. Could any body explain to me step by step how can i install it?


thanks a lotSee More: Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

----------


## ameer_mechanical

i have problem with caeser 5.1 it is run but when open the pipe input in caeser the win xp stop Avery thin and i need to restart computer.Can any one help me

----------


## luisbmwm6

hello dear people, i got a question, can i install thei programas on windows 7/vista 64 bits??

thanks for the help

----------


## baronwisanggeni

> hello dear people, i got a question, can i install thei programas on windows 7/vista 64 bits??
> 
> thanks for the help



from my experience at my notebook
i have problem when i try to install caesar 5.1.
maybe we need more advanced -----*d  :Big Grin:

----------


## milindg

1- Download hdd32.exe from: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2- Turn off your anti-virus program. 
3- Run CaesarII 5.1 setup to insrall the software. Select default values for installation. Select green for Key installation. DO NOT restart at the end.
4- Copy 795F1F82.hasp to Windows system32 folder.
5- Run hdd32.exe.
6- Right-Click on LND Emulator, select run as administrator.
7- first uninstall and after that Click install just once and then close the application.
8- Restart your computer.

for me first its not worked but i changed the method of installation as per above
enjoy

----------


## mshakeel44

how to create Ghost image of your windows 7. step by step for free......??
just visit.  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samub

Hi
I have installed the program as per the instructions but when I start the program I get error message

"Error 7: HASP HL Key not found, or NetHL licenses all in use."

Any suggestions or advice how to fix that.

Thanks in advance

----------


## samub

Hi
I have installed the program Caesar II 5.1as per the instructions but when I start the program I get error message

"Error 7: HASP HL Key not found, or NetHL licenses all in use."

Any suggestions or advice how to fix that.

Thanks in advance

----------


## devildare013

Dear mamali,
Is this full version??
Actually I want to learn Caesar software.
I have already downloaded 5.3 version but serial key is not available.
Shall i download this version for learning purpose??
do you have any guide for same??

----------


## mamali

Hi there,

This is 5.1 version and is good enough for learning purposes.
I do have 5.3 SP2 as well but it comes with a dongle and so I'm not able to share that.

Ciao





> Dear mamali,
> Is this full version??
> Actually I want to learn Caesar software.
> I have already downloaded 5.3 version but serial key is not available.
> Shall i download this version for learning purpose??
> do you have any guide for same??

----------


## devildare013

> Hi there,
> 
> This is 5.1 version and is good enough for learning purposes.
> I do have 5.3 SP2 as well but it comes with a dongle and so I'm not able to share that.
> 
> Ciao



Thanks for reply.
But is it full version?? do you have any material to learn my self??

----------


## devildare013

> Hi there,
> You can simply install Caesar II 5.1 on Windows Vista and Seven 32bit with following procedure. Working 100% percent, tested by myself on Vista/7/7 installed on a virtual machine.
> Do it step by step exactly as noted below and you'll be surprised how easy is that. If you already tried to install with no luck you'll have to uninstall whatever you installed and clean up your system32 folder from 795F1F82.hasp.
> 
> 1- Download hdd32.exe from: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



from where do i download 795F1F82.hasp and LND Emulator???

----------


## devildare013

thanks mamali!!!

See More: Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

----------


## andric

Dear all,
Is it work in Win 7 starter, and computer spec 1GB of RAM, 1.6 Ghz CPU?

thanks a lot

----------


## devildare013

> Dear all,
> Is it work in Win 7 starter, and computer spec 1GB of RAM, 1.6 Ghz CPU?
> 
> thanks a lot



Yes andric,
its working smoothly...

----------


## devildare013

> Dear all,
> Is it work in Win 7 starter, and computer spec 1GB of RAM, 1.6 Ghz CPU?
> 
> thanks a lot



Yes andric,
its working smoothly...

----------


## 09efekentli09

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Dear Mamali,
can you help me ?
I've Windows professional 64 bit  and l cant use Ceasar İİ

----------


## dGabz

Hello Mamali,

can you please re-upload Caesar II v5.1 when you get a moment, as the following rapidshare links do not work
email me at dgabzz@gmail.com

cheers
dGabz

----------


## mamali

Hi there,

Have a look at below link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
mamali





> Hello Mamali,
> 
> can you please re-upload Caesar II v5.1 when you get a moment, as the following rapidshare links do not work
> email me at dgabzz@gmail.com
> 
> cheers
> dGabz

----------


## bloggernirav

> Dear Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani,
> 
> You don't need to do that. That's not right. Do not open the SCREEN.txt!
> 1- Go to "...:\Program Files\COADE\CAESAR II 5.10\System\"
> 2- Right-click on SCREEN.txt select copy
> 3- Go to "...:\Program Files\COADE\CAESAR II 5.10\
> 4- Paste
> 
> You are done.
> ...



Dear mamali,

I tried that too... it is still showing the same error...please help

Thanx

----------


## andric

Dear all,
I already install C II to my windows 7 starter, first its running well, but after doing some works windows suddenly stop and then force close the program.. now always force close when open previously work files, and force close during create new file.
any idea??
Please help

----------


## z4zarrar

Hi,
When I install Caesar II 5.10 on Windows 7 Ultimate (32 Bit), I get Error Message :
"ERROR LAUNCHING THE C2CONFIG."
and the Setup Rolls Back.
Any Idea, How to get Rid of this error?

(I am installing Caesar II 5.10 in Compatibility Mode - with XP SP2 - with User Account Control Turned Off).

----------


## tkbobo

Dear Mamali,

Kindly direct me to where I can find the 795F1F82.Hasp file. I have searched everywhere but can not find it. I am running windows 7 32 bit. Your help will be highly appreciated.

Best regards,
Tkbobo.

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

Hi,

Can you see this ....?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Caesar II 5.1 & Tank 3.1 works full together in ultimate 32 bits. Create folder for each one (795F1F82.hasp) and use in windows/system32 as required.

Works separately. 

Regards.

Roberto Montano Ruiz

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

Operating System:Windows 7, ultimate 32 bits.


Hardware: AMD cuad core phenom.
Run Caesar II 5.1 or Tank 3.1 one by one. No together. Caesar II 5.1 795F1F82.hasp file / Tank 3.1 are different sizes.

Roberto Montano RuizSee More: Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

----------


## Prasanah

dear all

anyone intrested ceaser II 5.3 sp3 can mail to prasanah21@ gmail.com

----------


## sajadss

hi, please help me!
when i open caesar 2 the warning show XML pasaer is unavailable . what am i doing?

----------


## budz

Hi mamali,

Is this software will run in  windows 7 64 bit? i haven't try this software but i want to learn this software. thanks!

----------


## MSW

I got Caesar II working on window 7 64 bit. I installed Virtual XP mode on window 7 and installed caesar on XP.

----------


## rakanandhan

hi guys, 

I need a software need to install in windows 7 home premium or professional. 

Now i am having the CAESAR II 5.00 software along with me.

But i do not know how to install HASP Software in my system. 

for the HASP Installation, Can i follow the same procedure.
Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7
Hi there,
You can simply install Caesar II 5.1 on Windows Vista and Seven 32bit with following procedure. Working 100% percent, tested by myself on Vista/7/7 installed on a virtual machine.
Do it step by step exactly as noted below and you'll be surprised how easy is that. If you already tried to install with no luck you'll have to uninstall whatever you installed and clean up your system32 folder from 795F1F82.hasp.

1- Download hdd32.exe from: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2- Run hdd32.exe.
3- Turn off your anti-virus program. 
4- Run CaesarII 5.1 setup to insrall the software. Select default values for installation. Select green for Key installation. DO NOT restart at the end.
5- Copy 795F1F82.hasp to Windows system32 folder.
6- Right-Click on LND Emulator, select run as administrator.
7- Click install just once and then close the application.
8- Restart your computer.

Need all person advice.

or other wise please give me a valuable suggestion to me.

Thanks,
Anandh
Singapore

----------


## wanda231

What is  LND Emulator? or Where I can find it?

----------


## king_l29

dear mamali 
i did the whole thing you said above but i still have an error that says "hasp hl key not found , or nethl licenses all in use"
what should i do?
thankyou in advance

----------


## tutuchet

dear king_l29
i have a same error, but it appear when i can't run LND emulator, later i remove and install with steps, you can try:
1.Install caesar ii
2.Copy file 795F1F82.hasp to folder: C://Window/system 32
3.Copy file HardlockFilter.sys, HDD32.exe and LND Emulator Untility.exe to folder C://Program Files/COADE/CAESAR II 5.10/Assidrv
4.Run HDD32.exe
5.After that, you run LND Emulator and choose install, if don't have error, it will work
I install it on win 7 32bit.
Hope useful

----------


## Eshwar K

Hi mamali,could u give me the download link for windows 7 64 bit..i really need to install Caesar II..looking for the link for many days..cant find any..please help me..

----------


## Maforan

Hi friends, can you please share this software please, there is nothing on links above. much appreciated

----------


## sameerahmed

please share ...............

----------


## pranay333

Dear mamali,
can u give me the links for downloading the software caesar 5 as the links u hav given here are not wrkn now !!!

thanks & regards


pranay.See More: Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

----------


## sameerahmed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pranay333

thanks sir  :Smile: 
could u also tell me the installation procedure and provide me the ----- required ...

----------


## pranay333

thanks sir  :Smile: 
could u also tell me the installation procedure and provide me the ----- required ...

----------


## Abdullah Iftikhar

I need this software desperately.. also the above download links are not working.. plz help

----------


## solution

Caesar II 5.3 Build 2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## rakanandhan

Hi Guys,

I am having any body give advice for installation CAESAR for the follwing configuration.

AMD Dual core processor E2-1800 ( 1.7 GHz)
AMD Radeon 256MB Graphics Card.

System Type: 64bit operating system

----------


## rajeevme84

Dear friends,
I have a loptop with following configuration..
Operating System:Windows 7, ultimate 64 bits.
Hardware: i3 2nd generation.
RAM: 4GB, Hardisk: 500 GB but unable to install or Run Caesar II 5.1 ...
please send me the installation procedure and required configuration for this.

Thanx & Regards,
Rajeev K

rajeevme84@gmail.com

----------


## notachance

hey I want caeser II, can anone please send me the links.... please need it urgently.... cant find it on google  :Frown:

----------


## eshu

[QUOTE=z4zarrar;193288]Hi,
When I install Caesar II 5.10 on Windows 7 Ultimate (32 Bit), I get Error Message :
"ERROR LAUNCHING THE C2CONFIG."
and the Setup Rolls Back.
Any Idea, How to get Rid of this error

----------


## spad_raju

let me get the link for 64 bits caesar II latest for Windows 7 Prof

----------


## budz

> let me get the link for 64 bits caesar II latest for Windows 7 Prof



Pls. Share...
Thanks...

----------


## notachance

not working for me.... windows 7

See More: Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

----------


## hjkhatu

> can you please anybody help me



hey guys i have installed as the following steps but during opening it shows at below Dealr/Eval copy is it complete full installation procedure or it is still something that remains can anyone please help me out of these!!!

----------


## spad_raju

Mr. hjkhatu
I dont have that software. Can you give me a link or upload please

----------


## solution

> hey guys i have installed as the following steps but during opening it shows at below Dealr/Eval copy is it complete full installation procedure or it is still something that remains can anyone please help me out of these!!!



this version just can be installed on win XP.

----------


## aap

Caesar II 5.1 can be installed on win 7 *32bit*.

----------


## vijodin

Dear Mamali,

When I was install this software via CD Burn (caesar ii v.5.10 from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) on my OS win7 ultimate 32bit, as per your guidance on running process almost finish but suddenly on the display said "unable to copy screen.txt file to C:\Program Files\Coade\Caesar II 5.10 "   after that shown "error launching the C2CONFIG" after that the computer get rolling back this installer... have nothing...
Can you help me please to fix this problem

Many thanks

----------


## vijodin

Anyone, can you help me to fixed this please..

----------


## aap

If the Aero theme is enabled, try disabling it.

----------


## vijodin

Ok, I'll try Thanks

----------


## vijodin

Still not working..

----------


## msamir

Dear Spad

Caesar ii5.1 is working for 64 bit or not anf if i have to istall emulator for 64 please share the limk and the ----- also

Thanks

----------


## aap

Caesar II 5.1 can only work on Windows X86 - 32 bit (Win XP  and some Win7 -  turn off User Account Control (UAC) )

----------


## msamir

I have win 7 64bit and caeasr 5.1 is not working but what about 5.3 ? if it is working could you share the link including the ----- and the emulator also

See More: Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

----------


## Bacilo

Does any one installation files or serial for Caesar 6. ?

----------


## praveen4u13

Hi fellow buddies. Kindly help me out.
I am in desperate need of installing this software. I have Win7 home basic 64bit.
i have followed all the above methods but could not able to succeed in installing. I know many of u have written that this installation is only for 32bit and XP.
but is there any way to install on 64bit?
And apart from that I am not able to uninstall the installed software. I don't know why?. every time I am going through full process of uninstallation but at the end the file will come back at same place. I am not been able to remove it permanently. What would be the reason?
pls help me guys.

----------


## fakharjul

Thanks

----------


## hoangviet2006

Dear mamali,
The link of software CEASAR II 5.1 can not download. Have you got the software? Please share the link.

Thanks,

----------


## danieljk

may b this one .says 6.10 version

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## witness

> may b this one .says 6.10 version
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



there is a problem in the download link please check it

----------


## hoangviet2006

Hi everyone
Please share me download link of ceasar ii 5.1
Thanks,

----------


## witness

For the Caesar II 6.10 version I downloaded the file but I need the password.

----------


## Neutralism4^_^

Password please? I already downloaded it  :Frown:

----------


## witness

Password please? I already downloaded it

----------


## mamali

First, you can restore your windows to an earlier date. You'll not be able to install this on a 64bit op. system! You need to install a virtual machine, install windows xp or 7(32bit) inside the virtual machine and then install CII. Do not waste your time on any other method. 

mamali





> Hi fellow buddies. Kindly help me out.
> I am in desperate need of installing this software. I have Win7 home basic 64bit.
> i have followed all the above methods but could not able to succeed in installing. I know many of u have written that this installation is only for 32bit and XP.
> but is there any way to install on 64bit?
> And apart from that I am not able to uninstall the installed software. I don't know why?. every time I am going through full process of uninstallation but at the end the file will come back at same place. I am not been able to remove it permanently. What would be the reason?
> pls help me guys.

----------


## witness

> may b this one .says 6.10 version
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



password please ??See More: Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

----------


## sharathkarthik

I installed Caesar as per the above procedure & it worked perfectly, Again I loaded the os, if I try to install Caesar its showing "ERROR LAUCHING THE C2CONFIG" and its rolling back the action, PLease help me to install it, I am desperately needed this.

Thanks & Regards
Sharath Karthik

----------


## reha27

Hi danieljk,

what is the password of your link?
please share it
thanks

----------


## buddy19

pls, Uninstall with revouninstall

----------


## agungyudhowibowo

> I got Caesar II working on window 7 64 bit. I installed Virtual XP mode on window 7 and installed caesar on XP.



i try to install windows xp mode on 64 bit win 7 but after that error problem : server execution failed. do u know how to solve it?

----------


## buddy19

The link is dead please update the new one.
Thanks




> Caesar II 5.1 download links:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
> ...

----------


## barrerav

Here the link to Caesar II 5.1 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aljosa

Does anyone have ----- for caesar ii 5.1.  I think it-s less than 3 MB.
Thks in advance!
I would be grateful to you!

Send it please to milorad02@sbb.rs!

reg...

----------


## aljosa

*Please, can anyone share ----- folder for caesar II 5.1*

I think these files should be in it:
Lnd EmulatorUtility.exe
Install.txt
HardlockFilter.sys
795F1F82.hasp

Share please!!

----------


## glennpipers

> *Please, can anyone share ----- folder for caesar II 5.1*
> 
> I think these files should be in it:
> Lnd EmulatorUtility.exe
> Install.txt
> HardlockFilter.sys
> 795F1F82.hasp
> 
> Share please!!



Hi Ilove like to ask if anyone was having and error like this " Hardlockfilter.sys):error 6

Thanks

----------


## aljosa

Have you -----ed software?

----------


## glennpipers

> Have you -----ed software?



yes ____ed and installed it.. the only problem is the emulator..

----------


## laminovsky

thank you, choukrann

See More: Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallary of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.2, Geoframe 2012, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications like Caesar II 2013 R1
 hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## barrerav

Spam..! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## zektor_angel

Does any body have a complete tutorial of Caesars II, I would like to learn.

----------


## summerguyin

yes same error here on win 7 64bit.havent got it working yet.

----------


## notachance

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Its working on both x86 x64 ... personally checked bymme on windows 7, windows 8.1

With installation Procedure...
And its free.... No ads..no surveys.//....

----------


## mfj

Hi all,

Anybody have Caesar II ver 5.2 or 5.3?
Pls PM me.

Thanks

----------


## bqzhang

does somebody has the link to caesar 2013?

----------


## kazmakazma

Need only emulator files.

----------


## summerguyin

i have installed 5.10 but is there a file to start with? i mean caesar file to start a new job.if so where can i get that file?

----------


## ALTER87

I check this "Error 7: HASP HL Key no found, or NetHL licenses all in use"

I did wrong?"

----------


## xuanson_mdc

I need it. Please share my software.
Thanks so much

----------


## xuanson_mdc

I need it. Please share my software.


Thanks so muchSee More: Caesar II 5.1 installation on Windows Vista/7

----------


## sameerahmed

i need caesar for window 7 please upload

----------


## buiquyduong

Dear Mamali

Please share me doanload link for this software or can you sand me by Email duong_s3@yahoo.com

Thanks so much!

----------


## piperalpha1

Hi*

I did run hdd32.exe. Where to find Caesar II 5.1 setup.exe file? Please advise.

----------


## DeiviG

link doesn't work for getting CII 5.1

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

Download here**********


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

